# Sweet Potato's



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Make my fish do headstands!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

for a moment I thought you had skewered two fish there... Since the sweet portato on the other side of the fish, also looks like a fish.

hmmm I did promise my group some blanched spinach, I better pony up.


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

lol I too thought that the fish was skewered!! Beautiful pleco, I wish I had room for those guys....


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

I didn't even notice that until Sunstar pointed it out! Only sweet potato's were harmed (skewered) for the photo.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL kats plecos are always fantastic... <3


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

that is a nice pleco. One of these days I need to see your fishroom kat.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Ask Ciddian, its hellish on its best day. Too little space for so much military stuff,fish stuff which just takes over everything and house stuff. One of these days I'll have a proper dedicated fish room.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Sounds like my fish-dining room. Too much fish stuff that takes over the appartment and warhammer, not to mention my transformers collection.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

lol...and my wife complains....


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I am the wife, so....my husband complains.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Lol, that does look like a funny picture. I've also that sweet potatoes was a favourite for bn plecos too. So do you have to cook the potato?

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

i also thought the poor lil guy was skewered. cute pic


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

OMG that is one beautifull picture !!!!!


----------

